# Great Quote



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

"Take stock of those around you and you will &#8230; hear them talk in precise terms about themselves and their surroundings, which would seem to point to them having ideas on the the matter. But start to analyse those ideas and you will find that they hardly reflect in any way the reality to which they appear to refer, and if you go deeper you will discover that there is not even an attempt to adjust the ideas to this reality. Quite the contrary: through these notions the individual is trying to cut off any personal vision of reality, of his own very life. For life is at the start a chaos in which one is lost. The individual suspects this, but he is frightened at finding himself face to face with this terrible reality, and tries to cover it over with a curtain of fantasy, where everything is clear. It does not worry him that his "ideas" are not true, he uses them as trenches for the defense of his existence, as scarecrows to frighten away reality." -Jose Ortega Y Gasset


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I think he's pulling over more of a cast-net or possibly an onion bag.. Just saying.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Doc said:


> That fella can talk for himself. I love how we've got experts in all walks of life who think they know everything.
> 
> Oh and your not pulling the wool over anyones eyes, a lot of people will see straight through this post for what it is.


There's been quite a bit of empirical evidence gathered in the last 25 years for this "Terror Management Theory".
Would it make you feel uncomfortable if some unconscious fear of death/insignificance was at the core of all human culture and personal beliefs about reality?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is the great quote page only for quotes that you like or may others post quotes that they like as well?

I particularly like this one :naughty:

"You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your informed opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant." 
-Harlan Ellison


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, here's another jewel:

"If we use a balance scale like blind Justice holds, place all the species going extinct on one side, and place us on the other-giving us about a 100,000 times more weight because we invented the scales-the scales will tip in favor of our extinction, even with our weighted advantage. If Justice uses her sword to mete out vasectomies when the verdict is revealed, let's hope she takes off the blindfold." -Les U. Knight


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"They don't think it be like it is, but it do."
-Oscar Gamble

...words to live by.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

My Bologna has a first name,
It's O-S-C-A-R.
My bologna has a second name,
It's M-A-Y-E-R.
Oh I love to eat it everyday,
And if you ask me why say,
Cause' Oscar Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A!!!!

***OSCAR MAYER BRAND - BOLOGNA LYRICS***


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again but expecting different results."

Rita Mae Brown


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Imperial said:


> My Bologna has a first name,
> It's O-S-C-A-R.
> My bologna has a second name,
> It's M-A-Y-E-R.
> ...


imperial....you ROCK!!.... wish i could "like" this more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LVO said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > My Bologna has a first name,
> ...


Well how about once, then?


----------



## CeZ (Dec 27, 2012)

"My spoon is too big."

*Rejected - Don Hertzfeld - 2000*


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

"I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living, it's a way of looking at life through the wrong end of a telescope. Which is what I do, and that enables you to laugh at life's realities."
-Dr Seuss

This quote explains how I can enjoy the OP's faux intellect.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> "I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living, it's a way of looking at life through the wrong end of a telescope. Which is what I do, and that enables you to laugh at life's realities."
> -Dr Seuss


Suess is up there with Shakespeare, Einstein, & Berra with quotables, but never seems to be utilized; probably because people like to come off as more intellectual when they're bustin' out the big quotes, & a "children's" author just doesn't fit the Bill for that.

Good play, Fury...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"I do not like green eggs and ham. I do not like them, Sam-I-Am."

Dr. Seuss


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.
-Mark Twain


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

" You just can't believe everything you read on the internet. " - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" Stupid is, stupid does . "

Forest Gumps' Mom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fool me once. Shame on you.

Fool me twice. Shame on me.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

א מַעֲנֶה-רַּךְ, יָשִׁיב חֵמָה; וּדְבַר-עֶצֶב, יַעֲלֶה-אָף.

A soft answer turneth away wrath; but a grievous word stirreth up anger.
Proverbs 15;1


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

"my garage door seems to be making too much noise while closing....I should look into that"

Me.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"Vision without execution is hallucination "


----------

